# Zenith Electronic With Stardust Dial



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I picked up two watches this week from my German collector friend. :yes:

The first one is this new-old-stock Zenith Electronic with a standard ESA 9162 tuning fork movement --- same as the Omega f300, Tissot Tissonic, IWC Electronic, Titus Tuning Fork, Longines Ultronic etc etc. I wouldn't normally buy yet another watch with one of these movements; I already have far too many .

I bought this one solely for the condition of the watch *AND* that dial! The centre part of the dial has a stardust disc and it twinkles in much the same way as the well-known Omega f2.4MHz "Stardust" Constellation....but whereas I'm very familiar with the Omega, I've never come across any other electric / electronic watch with a Stardust feature....anyone seen one of these Zeniths before? The Stardust disc is not marked or cracked in any way.

Being a Stardust dial, it is a little tricky to photograph:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Love the Zenith bracelet! :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas Paul and to yours.

What a superb example, and your video shews its potential attraction to those of us living on the Isle of Wight, where starlit nights are also superb. Well done!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Twinkle, twinkle ....... that's a little star! :yes: Nice one Paul. :thumbup: All the best.

Mike


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Love It :thumbup:


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! First time I ever see such a dial.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't improve upon previous post, it is absolutely gorgeous and one I've not seen before. Love it!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning, & no I have never seen one, but I want one.................


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

that's a lovely watch Paul - the video shows the stars twinkling very nicely  Do you know when it was made?

Stephen


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Fantastic. Great pick up Paul.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice. Shows up well in the video too.

Do like Zenith's 9162 case and dial combinations..


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done Paul - that dial is absolutely superb and its a great looking watch all round.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That is a very nice watch never seen one before, how old is it when you say new old stock


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just picked up a couple of Zenith Electronics. :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:

They are very closely related to this Stardust example of mine. :inlove:

Now I just need to wait for them to arrive... :sadwalk:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Simply gorgeous. It took one watch to make all mine look bottom shelf :sadwalk:


----------

